

MS debuts Vine, an app for real-time community coordinating - sachmanb
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/technologybrierdudleysblog/2009134578_microsoft_debuts_vine_in_seatt.html

======
callmeed
FTA: _"It's been awhile since Microsoft introduced a game-changing social Web
application, but Vine -- a service that's debuting today with a beta test in
Seattle -- could be a contender."_

I'm gonna say "no". First of all, because it's a widget at heart. I see it
allows some sort of mobile alerts, but a game-changing app will probably be
much more mobile-centric.

Second, because it looks like MS is gonna try to route adoption of this tool
through local governments. As Craigslist and Facebook have proven, regionally-
based apps/networks grow better when they're not managed by the governing
institution.

The idea of alerting people of local emergencies is a nice one, but Twitter
has already given us a glimpse of its usefulness in that regard.

~~~
sachmanb
definitely sensationalist, that's why i googled for another source but found
nothing at the time

------
joshu
Four years?

